# Volume sonore de Safari



## NicoNice (23 Janvier 2007)

Vous écoutez tranquillement de la musique sur iTunes mais votre fillette de 7 ans se déchaîne sur un jeux Internet dont le bruitage se superpose à votre musique, produisant une cacophonie fatigante. 
Et comme Safari n'a pas de réglage de volume indépendant, impossible de supprimer le bruit du jeu. 

Quelqu'un connaitrait-il une petite application ou un widget qui rajouterait un réglage de volume à Safari ? 
Ou bien une espèce de table de mixage virtuelle simple pour doser les volumes des différentes applications ? 
J'ai cherché partout (site Apple, forums, Google, ... ) sans succès. 

iTunes, Vlc, MPlayer et les autres ont bien un petit potentiomètre. 
Est-ce si dur de concevoir la même chose pour Safari ? 

Merci.


----------



## JPTK (23 Janvier 2007)

C'est clair ça fait un moment qu'on le réclame, dingue que Firefox et Safari ne le propose toujours pas... :hein:


----------



## pascalformac (23 Janvier 2007)

oui c'est un manque

Ceci dit , sur beaucoup de jeux en ligne  il y a dans l'interface du jeu , des moyens de couper tel ou tel son du jeu ( musique et /ou bruitages)

Pas toujours mais souvent


----------



## divoli (23 Janvier 2007)

Bah d'ici que cette fonction apparaisse dans Safari, vous pouvez commencer &#224; bouffer de la neige. 

Quant &#224; Firefox, cela fait belle lurette que des utilisateurs (pas tr&#232;s nombreux, il est vrai) la r&#233;clament; par ex. ici et l&#224;. 

Je suppose que cette lacune est aussi pr&#233;sente dans les autres navigateurs. :rateau:


----------

